# Artichoke Squares



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

2 6-oz. jars marinated artichoke hearts
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
4 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1/4 t. red pepper sauce
1/2 t. dried oregano
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
salt and pepper

Preheat oven to 325

Drain liquid from one jar of artichokes into skillet.  Saute the onion and garlic in liquid until soft.  Drain liquid from remaining jar of artichokes and discard.  Chop all artichoke hearts.  Combine eggs, bread crumbs, pepper sauce and oregano.  Stir in onion mixture, artichokes, cheese, salt and pepper.  Pour into greased 9x13 inch baking pan.  Bake for 30-35 minutes.  Cool.  Cut into small squares.  Makes 8-10 servings.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 17, 2004)

Something a bit different..looks good..Thanks


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 17, 2004)

Sounds absolutely delicious.  I will definitely have to try this recipe.  Thanks!!  Also, for those of you who have a costco nearby they have a huge jar of artichoke hearts that would be cheaper to buy than the individual cans.  I have one in my refrigerator and it is great to have on hand for appetizers, salad additions, pizza toppings, etc.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 18, 2004)

My mom's a vegetarian and LOVES artichokes. I'll have to make this for a Christmas appetizer! Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2005)

Next weekend I am going to a potluck and thought this recipe would be great to take.  So, I bought the ingredients today when I was shopping in Reno, NV.  I will let everyone know how it turned out.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

I have that recipe too and forcefed it to my family to try out.  It was good, but if I could handle spice I think I would add a bit more red pepper sauce.  It didn't have a real zing to it.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, IM.   I am going to be making this on Sunday.  I will keep that tip in mind.  I like my recipes to have some zip.


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I have that recipe too and forcefed it to my family to try out. It was good, but if I could handle spice I think I would add a bit more red pepper sauce. It didn't have a real zing to it.


 
I agree Icy. Needs a little something. Could try adding some cooked crumbled bacon &/or parsley or scallions or diced green chilies, sun-dried tomatoes - or some worcestershire or Tabasco. Thinking adding bay shrimp, crab, or salmon might make it more interesting. Good recipe to play around with.


----------

